# overcrowded?? help!



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

well im new here and i really appreciate that forum and all its people here! im a beginner fish keeper and this site has helped me lots! cheers!! 
i have a question and it had been in my mind sice past days! :-? 
well here is my fish list:
6 frontosa
4 electric blue cichlids
4 electric yellow cichlids
1 black ghost 
1 clown loach
2 polka dot loach 
1 blue loach (not sure of the name)
2 zebra loach (not sure of the name)
1 upside down catfish
1 talking catfish (some refer to it as raphael catfish)
1 african catfish (not sure of the name)
1 hifin leopard pleco
2 leopard pleco 
1 red pleco
8 corydoras
1 red tail shark
2 parrot fish
well they are all housed in a 100g tank and i sincerely think that it is overcrowded!!! what are your opinons? can anyone plz help me on this; how much overcrowded it is? what fish to keep and what to remove? how can i improve the tank in any way possible? sorry for all these questions but i want to get it clear once and all! any help, advice will be greatly appreciated!! thanks


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

how long have all the fish been together and what kind of filtration do you have? Water parameters?


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

Get rid of the parrots and some of the plecos and cats. The blues might get aggressive towards the fronts and others in the tank as they grow watch them. I would not mix africans with central and south americans.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

The black ghost and red tail shark have got to go!


----------



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

Malawi125 said:


> how long have all the fish been together and what kind of filtration do you have? Water parameters?


they have been together for 4 months now but till now i have observed aggressiveness only between the fronts themselves! all the others live together without disturbing each other!
i have an internal filter that pumps around 1550litre/hr combined with an air pump! PH of water is 7.8!


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

What is your fronts male to female ratio? You Should have one male and a few females. They are going to get fairly large the tank will get to be small for that many fish.
Here is a good rule of thumb one inch of fish per gallon of water.


----------



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

jorgy said:


> What is your fronts male to female ratio? You Should have one male and a few females. They are going to get fairly large the tank will get to be small for that many fish.
> Here is a good rule of thumb one inch of fish per gallon of water.


yep i was seriously thinking about the fronts adult size in the future! the fronts are still juveniles and i cant determine their sex but i have a strong feeling that there are more males than females in there!!


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

Hey what PH do you keep your fish?
im planning to mix african with some pleco, loaches, south american cichlids myself.

my tap PH is 8.2-8.4 
fine for africans but not others.


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree with jorgi above. You should stick to the africans alone. You have enough other types of fish to start a pretty nice south american/other type of tank.


----------

